# Westside Lowriders C.C Picnic ∙



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

The official date of the 2006 Westside picnic is July 1st.

Rentschler Forest Preserve
5701 Reigart Rd
Hamilton, Ohio 45011

From Hamilton
Take Rt. 4 North/Northeast of Hamilton; make a left on Indian Meadows Drive. 
Turn right on Reigart Road to stop sign then left on old Reigart Road and follow that road into the park. 

From I-75
Take SR 129; exit #24 West (Michael A. Fox Highway) to Bypass 4. 
Turn right onto Bypass 4.
At RT 4, go straight through the light onto Indian Meadows Drive.
Turn right on Reigart Road to stop sign then left on old Reigart Road and follow that road into the park. 

Hope to see everybody there.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Hell yeah. :cheesy:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 19 2006, 11:23 AM~4656874
> *Hell yeah.  :cheesy:
> *



I know we will see you there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Maybe people will like me again by then.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Jan 19 2006, 11:31 AM~4656892
> *I know we will see you there homie :thumbsup:
> *



Damn skippy.


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 19 2006, 11:33 AM~4656894
> *Maybe people will like me again by then.
> *


You and the family are always welcome homie...

(I'll bring the duct tape) lol j/k sorta


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

hhhmmmm. :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 19 2006, 11:40 AM~4656925
> *hhhmmmm.  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *




You should come and bring the yetti. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

LuxurouS Indy will be there.


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 19 2006, 11:49 AM~4656970
> *LuxurouS Indy will be there.
> *



Glad to hear it... :thumbsup:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

this at the same place??? 



heres to good times with good people!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 19 2006, 11:56 AM~4656992
> *this at the same place???
> heres to good times with good people!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yup same place as last year :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hell i may make the ride for this show :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 19 2006, 02:02 PM~4657639
> *hell i may make the ride for this show :biggrin:
> *


Come on down homie


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

worth the trip... even if you get there late like some people :happysad:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 19 2006, 10:40 AM~4656925
> *hhhmmmm.  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize: 


























:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

wheres the link to the video from last year???


get the McDonalds cups ready...


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 19 2006, 11:33 AM~4656894
> *Maybe people will like me again by then.
> *


Last time I checked, Everyone liked You! They expect you to be there. :biggrin:


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 19 2006, 09:14 PM~4661121
> *wheres the link to the video from last year???
> get the McDonalds cups ready...
> *




http://www.xltvshow.com/nextv/index.html


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Secretary_@Jan 19 2006, 08:22 PM~4661187
> *http://www.xltvshow.com/nextv/index.html
> *


crooked eye .........crooked eye.......... :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 20 2006, 07:15 AM~4663740
> *crooked eye .........crooked eye.......... :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Like this one? Hey theres you in the back...


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

I think that Pat (GRANDPA) had fun at the picnic...........   He had girls all up on him........................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Last years pics :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

you know i can't miss this picnic :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Dlinehustler and Fleetwood Cabron at the cruzin after the picnic..... :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

CP :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

MisterHardlines will be there............... :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Pinky will be there...................... :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

hope to see DropMob back out this year


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Wonder if this will make it out :0 :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

dont forget us .... always late but we get there!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 20 2006, 08:49 PM~4669622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is............is...............is...............that a grill ?????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

dis a grill...


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 20 2006, 07:13 PM~4668585
> *I think that Pat (GRANDPA) had fun at the picnic...........    He had girls all up on him........................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...




mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm see thru pantys... them girls cummin back this year :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 20 2006, 09:09 PM~4669738
> *dis a grill...
> 
> 
> ...


no deez kind


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Lowered Fantasies will be there also. :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

If I can bust ass this will be there. :cheesy:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

let me know ,i will for sure shoot thrugh to give you back a hand.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

You know DK and the TRE (Mocafina) is comin thru to hang wit my fam....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

CP in 04


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

more pics from last year.........(Ryan) Dave....Dave.......Get back here....(Mexican Dave)....3 Vato's


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

last year's picnic


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

more from last year...I think these pics are Timbuddy & Usofamily they both took alot of good pics


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 21 2006, 04:55 AM~4672080
> *let me know ,i will for sure shoot thrugh to give you back a hand.
> *



I will need a hand cleaning the bottom of the car soon. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

..


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

bump.......


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 21 2006, 01:27 PM~4673297
> *I will need a hand cleaning the bottom of the car soon.  :biggrin:
> *


sorrywhat did you say? :uh: ............................. :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 23 2006, 03:18 AM~4684753
> *sorrywhat did you say? :uh: ............................. :cheesy:
> *



You heard me. :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

My fleetwood should be ready for the pic-a-nic!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Depending upon everything that is going on...this picnic is up there on the priority list.  :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 24 2006, 12:38 PM~4693268
> *Depending upon everything that is going on...this picnic is up there on the priority list.    :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Jan 23 2006, 01:13 PM~4686430
> *My fleetwood should be ready for the pic-a-nic!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! did you shave the hood emblem??


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 24 2006, 11:38 AM~4693268
> *Depending upon everything that is going on...this picnic is up there on the priority list.    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Jan 23 2006, 12:13 PM~4686430
> *My fleetwood should be ready for the pic-a-nic!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Is the grill done yet?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 24 2006, 10:38 AM~4693268
> *Depending upon everything that is going on...this picnic is up there on the priority list.    :thumbsup:
> *


Good you guys bring the RIBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...... :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Jan 19 2006, 08:22 AM~4656868
> *The official date of the 2006 Westside picnic is July 1st.
> 
> Rentschler Forest Preserve
> ...




GOOG LUCK HOMIES N POST SOME PICS......................


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

ill be there.no lo lo though


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jan 24 2006, 06:25 PM~4696017
> *ill be there.no lo lo though
> *


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 24 2006, 06:55 PM~4695697
> *Good you guys bring the RIBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...... :0  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ribs..............


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

i'll be there.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 25 2006, 12:17 PM~4701368
> *i'll be there.
> *


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 24 2006, 12:54 PM~4693372
> *NICE!!! did you shave the hood emblem??
> *


No, the grill isn't on in this pic.


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 24 2006, 05:36 PM~4695164
> *Is the grill done yet?
> *


Not yet I am waiting to see what else I need chromed before I take it up there.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

someone say ribs?????? :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

That was funny about the duct tape, Mark........I don't know if it will hold. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

How's this look??


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Secretary_@Jan 26 2006, 09:41 PM~4713028
> *How's this look??
> *


Are you going to have some by Casper? If so I would be happy to pass some out.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

we will be there


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Secretary_@Jan 26 2006, 10:41 PM~4713028
> *How's this look??
> *


Looks good to me :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 27 2006, 07:22 AM~4715498
> *we will be there
> *


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

just have my beer ready


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

bump-a-tee-bump


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Will JohnBoy come out of retirement??? :dunno: 
Will Jeff get rid of his velor door panels?? :ugh: :dunno: 
Will Ryan be on the bumper at the picnic??? :dunno: 
How many tickets will be given out for drinking in a public park??? :dunno: 
Stay tuned...................................................................................


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

a few more pics from last year........pic takin by LA Wayne...


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

(undertaker......I hit sides for the shortys..hahahahha)


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

will JUANDIK finaly have a car to drive to the picnic.....stay tuned.. :roflmao: futher muckers


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 28 2006, 09:49 PM~4725253
> *will JUANDIK finaly have a car to drive to the picnic.....stay tuned.. :roflmao: futher muckers
> *



THE RETURN........kind of


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 28 2006, 10:54 PM~4725276
> *THE RETURN........kind of
> 
> 
> ...



it is kinda a duel retun or rebirth of one car into two ...frame now under "juantiac"
and the ls is now on the top of das furmons hit list .


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

bumpity bump....


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

I got a few surprises for the picnic....... but I'm sure they will be seen before then

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I like suprises, maybe I will roll in in one. :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yeah me too i'm saving it for the summer :biggrin:


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

Upity Up :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

just have my beer ready


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

Aaron- Heard from your cousin?


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Gonna be a fun Summer Family  For sure!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

I was getting ready to print some of these out and get em ready to pass out.....but i just noticed that no Alcohol....???? :dunno:


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Feb 3 2006, 09:38 AM~4765747
> *I was getting ready to print some of these out and get em ready to pass out.....but i just noticed that no Alcohol....????  :dunno:
> *


Only if you get caught!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rookie87_@Feb 3 2006, 10:09 AM~4765884
> *Only if you get caught!!!!!!!!!!          :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Feb 3 2006, 11:47 AM~4766074
> *  :thumbsup:
> *



we are haveing an after picnic cruise in at a local resurant,there can be all the drinking you can do there,the forest rangers are present (like hawks)at the picnic
not our rules ..nor do we can for them. but know that is at your own risk.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

its a public park, so you are not supposed to drink there, but the cruise in after the picnic is at our favorite restaurant (with a bar) el mariachi.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 3 2006, 04:53 PM~4766454
> *its a public park, so you are not supposed to drink there, but the cruise in after the picnic is at our favorite restaurant (with a bar) el mariachi.
> *


 i guess i typed that at the same time as juandik.........


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 3 2006, 11:50 AM~4766436
> *we are haveing an after picnic cruise in at a local resurant,there can be all the drinking you can do there,the forest rangers are present (like hawks)at the picnic
> not our rules ..nor do we can for them. but know that is at your own risk.
> *


sounds good. have to respect the rules. im printing some out and will be handing them out locally  and ill put them in with the LuxuriouS show flyers also


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 3 2006, 10:54 AM~4766472
> *i guess i typed that at the same time as juandik.........
> *


CP ...make sure you follow the directions on that medicine bottle you got there... :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DK63_@Feb 3 2006, 03:12 PM~4767374
> *CP ...make sure you follow the directions on that medicine bottle you got there... :biggrin:
> *


the bottle he was Drinkin said ummm GO AHEAD!


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 3 2006, 04:26 PM~4768429
> *the bottle he was Drinkin said ummm GO AHEAD!
> *


YUMMY YUMMY GET IN MY TUMMY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Feb 3 2006, 02:08 PM~4767332
> *sounds good. have to respect the rules. im printing some out and will be handing them out locally   and ill put them in with the LuxuriouS show flyers also
> *


Hell yeah thanks Homie.....and as far as drinking goes...the only people who got tickets were people who did not have thier drink in a Mcdonalds cup   ....and ANYONE who has kicked it with Westside at any show knows how we get down Youuuuuuu Knowwwwwwwwwwwww :biggrin: *we like to drink*


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Whiskey..........................:thumbsup:


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish I could drink


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 24 2006, 11:38 AM~4693268
> *Depending upon everything that is going on...this picnic is up there on the priority list.    :thumbsup:
> *


im going to agree Dan, havent seen u sence `04 bro, dont be a stranger


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

.....


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

TTT


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

*WS*

:0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Step your game up! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

jack daniels? ewwww!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 10 2006, 12:31 AM~4815016
> *jack daniels? ewwww!!
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

Southern Comfort


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

what ever john nichols drinks is the shit that killed elvis.....and almost killed me


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 9 2006, 11:31 PM~4815016
> *jack daniels? ewwww!!
> *



:uh: :buttkick:


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

:wave: :wave: 

TTT


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

youngg chuck das fermon will be needing some help to finish his car for to be driving to this show..


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 13 2006, 02:44 PM~4839584
> *youngg chuck das fermon will be needing some help to finish his car for to be driving to this show..
> *


The LS :0 :dunno: I have school on mondays but after that im free HOLLA


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

hi.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 13 2006, 03:44 PM~4839584
> *youngg chuck das fermon will be needing some help to finish his car for to be driving to this show..
> *


I will be up to help him soon, but my car should be scheduled to appear also. :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

..


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

bump


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

FYI I'm trying to get some flyers for Casper.


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

Up


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Secretary_@Feb 19 2006, 10:44 PM~4884718
> *FYI  I'm trying to get some flyers for Casper.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Feb 20 2006, 10:40 PM~4890366
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ROLLIN 3 (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 20 2006, 10:16 PM~4890617
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN 3_@Feb 20 2006, 11:22 PM~4890685
> *:dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

daaamnnn, last year looked like lots of fun.... looks like ill be going this year!! TTT


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 21 2006, 12:16 AM~4890617
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 13 2006, 02:44 PM~4839584
> *youngg chuck das fermon will be needing some help to finish his car for to be driving to this show..
> *


I would be happy to lend a paint gun or 2. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

back up top


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

shirts are in, come get 'em!


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## monarch (Feb 23, 2006)

i hope to be able to make it... try and talk o captain nasty into gettting his ride together so we can come out and have some fun !


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey Westside Homies....I put your flyer on my site....  

http://midwestmadness06.freecoolsite.com/index.htm


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Feb 25 2006, 01:07 PM~4925860
> *Hey Westside Homies....I put your flyer on my site....
> 
> http://midwestmadness06.freecoolsite.com/index.htm
> *



Thanks homie


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

man i can't wait you know uce will be there.


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 25 2006, 02:43 PM~4926833
> *man i can't wait you know uce will be there.
> *



yes sir :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

tt for a great event...


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Maybe! :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Feb 28 2006, 04:02 PM~4947302
> *Maybe! :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

if i am not in cali i will definately be there


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 4 2006, 09:39 PM~4977718
> *if i am not in cali i will definately be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

ttt


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 5 2006, 03:39 AM~4977718
> *if i am not in cali i will definately be there
> *


cali dont got sh*t on us!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:  westside - west coast, whats the difference lol


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Hopefully i will make it up there again this year with my new toy :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 8 2006, 10:10 PM~5005696
> *Hopefully i will make it up there again this year with my new toy  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I can't wait to see it


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 8 2006, 11:10 PM~5005696
> *Hopefully i will make it up there again this year with my new toy  :biggrin:
> *



Can I hit the switch? :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

TTT for the pic-a-nic


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 9 2006, 11:25 PM~5014266
> *Can I hit the switch?  :biggrin:
> *


No Brandon is going to


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

*Meeting: Wednesday @ Chad’s, 7:00. Lasagna will be served. *


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 14 2006, 03:45 PM~5047597
> *No Brandon is going to
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Doe want his ass kicked.... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Mar 14 2006, 09:42 PM~5049680
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Doe want his ass kicked.... :biggrin:
> *


what? :dunno: :biggrin:

Besides im putting CCE in my ride I cant afford that Pitbull guy :banghead:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 14 2006, 11:02 PM~5049873
> *what?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> Besides im putting CCE in my ride I cant afford that Pitbull guy  :banghead:
> *


wow ..that means there will be two really well built rides in ky that you painted that are afraid of hieghts


like i am affraid of a diktionary. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 14 2006, 05:45 PM~5047597
> *No Brandon is going to
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Good luck on your 20" :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 14 2006, 11:23 PM~5050265
> *wow ..that means there will be two really well built rides in ky that you painted that are afraid of hieghts
> like i am affraid of a diktionary. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

You know I'll be there. stepside most likely will not be done,but damn it I'm trying :uh: 


Save a parking spot for me in 2007!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

none of this will be thier


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

bet theres some


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

not that bad


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

how bout some talkin in here ?


----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

get some


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 24 2006, 10:49 PM~5115151
> *how bout some talkin in here ?
> *


ANY OF THESE BITCH ASS PLAY PIMPIN RIDERS WANNA NOSE ON UP AGAINST A REAL DOUBLE PUMP....SHUT YOUR MOUTH & BRING YOUR MONEY$$$...IF YOU ANT ON THE BUMPER THEN SIT THE FUCK DOWN 


:0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I DON'T HEAR ANY TALKING NOW HUH.... :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

YEAH THAT'S RIGHT BITCHES 4 PISTON'S TO THE REAR WHO WANT WHAT :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

YEAH THAT'S RIGHT.....NO YOUR NOT SEEING THINGS THAT'S 22 BATTERYS


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

wire it up hot and pull up in the lot homie i got some new tricks up my sleeve and i aint the only one.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 25 2006, 08:21 PM~5119532
> *wire it up hot and pull up in the lot homie i got some new tricks up my sleeve and i aint the only one.
> *


I GOT YA PIMPN......WHO WANT WHAT......FRONT END HANGING & BACK BUMPER BANGING....KING SHIT :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

_
Start


Cleveland, OH 44109-3751, US Revise | New Directions
End

5701 Reigart Rd
Hamilton, OH 45011-2159, US Revise | New Directions

Total Est. Time: 4 hours, 0 minutes

Total Est. Distance: 244.54 miles_



I'm gonna try to make it down for this... even though us guys up north supposedly dont like you southerners :dunno:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 25 2006, 10:51 PM~5119964
> *
> Start
> Cleveland, OH 44109-3751, US Revise | New Directions
> ...


thats the word on the street dogg ...but it's all good you guys are most deff welcome ..like us or not :biggrin: it should be funn


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 25 2006, 08:51 PM~5119964
> *
> Start
> Cleveland, OH 44109-3751, US Revise | New Directions
> ...


 :thumbsup: You will have a good time....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 25 2006, 09:51 PM~5119964
> *
> Start
> Cleveland, OH 44109-3751, US Revise | New Directions
> ...


It takes me 3 hours to get the cleveland from hamilton.......you should come down.....And it must be the whole Browns Bengals thing huh....quit throwing snow balls you live in cincinnati not cleveland "quote from sam wyche" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

So can I get a hop ???????? :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

you have been vertually served?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 26 2006, 06:23 AM~5121739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 26 2006, 06:23 AM~5121739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


But I guess I will have to DRIVE mine over to your house for a house call.. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 26 2006, 03:20 PM~5123022
> *But I guess I will have to DRIVE mine over to your house for a house call.. :biggrin:
> *


i'll drive mine to your house dogg in a minute though.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT You all need to come out, GOOD PEOPLE, GOOD CARS, GOOD TIMES! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 30 2006, 01:46 PM~5149657
> *:cheesy:
> *



i'm keeping my pimp hand strong for you TIMMY!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 31 2006, 08:56 PM~5158967
> *i'm keeping my pimp hand strong for you TIMMY!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


watch out i got my lil homies back mayne . :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Apr 1 2006, 03:55 PM~5162309
> *watch out i got my lil homies back mayne .  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Apr 1 2006, 04:55 PM~5162309
> *watch out i got my lil homies back mayne .  :biggrin:
> *


i'll just tie some 5 gallon buckets to my feet so you cant reach me :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 3 2006, 12:04 AM~5168179
> *i'll just tie some 5 gallon buckets to my feet so you cant reach me  :biggrin:
> *


just give him 2 or 3 of those little beers :biggrin: and he'll be right out
:roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 31 2006, 09:56 PM~5158967
> *i'm keeping my pimp hand strong for you TIMMY!!!
> :biggrin:
> *



Bring it. :biggrin:  I hope you will be there so I can finally meet you.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 4 2006, 12:28 PM~5177600
> *Bring it.  :biggrin:    I hope you will be there so I can finally meet you.
> *


Yeah me 2..................


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 3 2006, 02:01 AM~5169089
> *just give him 2 or 3 of those little beers :biggrin: and he'll be right out
> :roflmao:
> *


shut up fool :angry:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

PINKY will be there to sign autographs for the truucha dvd's, thank you no pictures please! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT for the homies :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

ttt T to the T to the T


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 4 2006, 02:28 PM~5177600
> *Bring it.  :biggrin:    I hope you will be there so I can finally meet you.
> *


as long as you aint tryin to MEAT me :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

he's pleased to meet you ,heres some meat to please you :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Apr 5 2006, 07:59 PM~5186730
> *PINKY will be there to sign autographs for the truucha dvd's, thank you no pictures please! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 7 2006, 04:58 PM~5197557
> *as long as you aint tryin to MEAT me  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



No Thanks


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 7 2006, 03:58 PM~5197557
> *as long as you aint tryin to MEAT me  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


This is a no sword fighting event :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 9 2006, 10:47 PM~5209943
> *This is a no sword fighting event  :0
> *


thank goodness :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Mrs Cheeks (Feb 20, 2005)

How long will it take to drive from Louisville to the picnic? :dunno:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

it may take you up to 2 hours unless you are dlinehustler and then it will 45 to 50 minutes. it is the "expressway" ..officer

dline=yes officer i was drive 100 miles per hour ,no i wasn't "hopping' my car my time machine was attampting to take off :dunno:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 11 2006, 05:30 PM~5221602
> *it may take you up to 2 hours unless you are dlinehustler and then it will 45 to 50 minutes. it is the "expressway" ..officer
> 
> dline=yes officer i was drive 100 miles per hour ,no i wasn't "hopping' my car my time machine was attampting to take off :dunno:
> *


is that before or after he jacks up his dayton? j/p playing teddy. :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs Cheeks (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 11 2006, 06:30 PM~5221602
> *it may take you up to 2 hours unless you are dlinehustler and then it will 45 to 50 minutes. it is the "expressway" ..officer
> 
> dline=yes officer i was drive 100 miles per hour ,no i wasn't "hopping' my car my time machine was attampting to take off :dunno:
> *


Awesome...I think Cheeks and I plan to attend :wave:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 11 2006, 05:30 PM~5221602
> *it may take you up to 2 hours unless you are dlinehustler and then it will 45 to 50 minutes. it is the "expressway" ..officer
> 
> dline=yes officer i was drive 100 miles per hour ,no i wasn't "hopping' my car my time machine was attampting to take off :dunno:
> *



I get's busy


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Apr 11 2006, 10:54 PM~5223637
> *is that before or after he jacks up his dayton? j/p playing teddy. :biggrin:
> *


Why you gotta bring up old shit


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Apr 12 2006, 05:25 PM~5228208
> *Awesome...I think Cheeks and I plan to attend  :wave:
> *


awesome ...come on threw there is plenty of room for friends


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

deleted


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

did you just say the chrome is being applied??????? This an't make-up mayne...What you should say is...........Plaques are cut and getting sent to get dipped...chrome applied :uh:


----------



## mrhardline (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 13 2006, 10:44 PM~5237069
> *did you just say the chrome is being applied??????? This an't make-up mayne...What you should say is...........Plaques are cut and getting sent to get dipped...chrome applied  :uh:
> *


Whatever!!! :banghead: I'm always doing something wrong.... What I wanted to say was 'gettin chromed' but that doesn't look right(spelling) I don't have a diktonary around!


----------



## mrhardline (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Apr 13 2006, 11:31 PM~5237458
> *Whatever!!!  :banghead:  I'm always doing something wrong....  What I wanted to say was 'gettin chromed' but that doesn't look right(spelling)  I don't have a diktonary around!
> *



Oops! :0 That was, this is, Ash. :0


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT for the homies


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrhardline_@Apr 13 2006, 10:31 PM~5237458
> *Whatever!!!  :banghead:  I'm always doing something wrong....  What I wanted to say was 'gettin chromed' but that doesn't look right(spelling)  I don't have a diktonary around!
> *


Im just busting your balls Ash :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 14 2006, 03:13 PM~5241597
> *Im just busting your balls Ash  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i know u were!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:angry: oh i can't delete it you quoted it?


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 16 2006, 06:18 PM~5254595
> *listen ......closely.....i ask in a private message that you simply didn't share our club info such as if people owe money to something or anyother info in a nice polite pm. now if you were really not tryin to piss people off you would have simply modfide the post and excluded the info about people pay asap and went on with your business as ussual which i think you do a good job at and i think i sent that in a pm as well but you didn't  find it neccssary to post about that did ya?
> why ,cause it is personal business which really did have any reason to be out here.
> 
> ...


Well, if you noticed, I did not say anything about you sending me a PM. Now YOU have just went & posted the whole money thing, which is what you asked me to delete. My feelings did not get in a snip. 
You have a Happy Easter!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

This is suppose to be a celebration 12 years in the game.........

NO PARKING ON THE DANCE FLOOR....... :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Apr 16 2006, 10:37 PM~5255831
> *This is suppose to be a celebration 12 years in the game.........
> 
> NO PARKING ON THE DANCE FLOOR....... :biggrin:
> *


yeah fools what he said now go get your liquid glass and a rags BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Markie Flowers will be there..... :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

61impalaon3...................Shitting on the compietition............ :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

pimp in training :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Will this ever see another Westside Picnic ever again :scrutinize:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice rides homies


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Apr 21 2006, 01:18 PM~5287280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gona make a come back!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Apr 25 2006, 08:57 PM~5313066
> *gona make a come back!
> *


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 25 2006, 12:01 PM~5310230
> *nice rides homies
> *


Are you going to come down?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Apr 25 2006, 07:57 PM~5313066
> *gona make a come back!
> *


Will it need paint? :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

god damn i can't wait for this picnic for reals.


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Apr 26 2006, 10:49 PM~5320665
> *god damn i can't wait for this picnic for reals.
> *



I bet I know 1 reason why!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Apr 27 2006, 02:49 AM~5320665
> *god damn i can't wait for this picnic for reals.
> *


you and the rest of the world..... BRING IT ON ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Secretary_@Apr 26 2006, 10:51 PM~5320676
> *I bet I know 1 reason why!!!    :cheesy:
> *


girl you know it man....................... :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Apr 27 2006, 12:32 AM~5322207
> *girl you know it man....................... :biggrin:
> *



I got this Spanish chica, she don't like me to roam
So she call me cabron plus marricon
Said she likes to cook rice so she likes me home
I'm like, "Un momento" - mami, slow up your tempo
I got this black chick, she don't know how to act
Always talkin out her neck, makin her fingers snap
She like, "Listen Maxx Man, I don't care if you rap
You better - R-E-S-P-E-C-T me" :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 28 2006, 07:49 PM~4725253
> *will JUANDIK finaly have a car to drive to the picnic.....stay tuned.. :roflmao: futher muckers
> *


his chippin ass grandprix!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 26 2006, 04:23 AM~5121739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf virtually served? more like virtually chippin! that car aint doing shit!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 27 2006, 09:45 AM~5323831
> *wtf virtually served? more like virtually chippin! that car aint doing shit!
> *



Regular single pump V8 on 13s (& small tires) with both steel bumpers......I think its doing pretty good. :uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 27 2006, 01:55 PM~5325336
> *Regular single pump V8 on 13s (& small tires) with both steel bumpers......I think its doing pretty good.  :uh:
> *



Don't forget No piston pump.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 27 2006, 11:00 AM~5325391
> *Don't forget No piston pump.
> *


single pump, both bumpers, 10 batt, stock pump, no piston, no bladders, 52 inches on paint ,murals ,pinstrip ,leaf,custom interior,and a sounds what! not a ugly ass grandprix on ugly paint (or is that primer)nasty ass rims,doing 30!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 27 2006, 11:40 PM~5327842
> *single pump, both bumpers, 10 batt, stock pump, no piston, no bladders, 52 inches on paint ,murals ,pinstrip ,leaf,custom interior,and a sounds    what! not a ugly ass grandprix on ugly paint (or is that primer)nasty ass rims,doing 30!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 27 2006, 07:40 PM~5327842
> *single pump, both bumpers, 10 batt, stock pump, no piston, no bladders, 52 inches on paint ,murals ,pinstrip ,leaf,custom interior,and a sounds    what! not a ugly ass grandprix on ugly paint (or is that primer)nasty ass rims,doing 30!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

what up josh i see you bro.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 27 2006, 07:40 PM~5327842
> *single pump, both bumpers, 10 batt, stock pump, no piston, no bladders, 52 inches on paint ,murals ,pinstrip ,leaf,custom interior,and a sounds    what! not a ugly ass grandprix on ugly paint (or is that primer)nasty ass rims,doing 30!
> *


all that and it a v8 too? damn i wonder why some one with all that going for them,still would take the time to tell people that i aint shit :dunno: 

for some one with your status in the lowrider world that sure seems to be a big waste of your valuable time, but hey i am flattered you took the time to check out my chippin ass grand prix doin what it does. it sure means alot to me comein from a great guy like you  :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 28 2006, 01:51 AM~5330039
> *all that and it a v8 too?  damn i wonder why some one with all that going for them,still would take the time to tell people that i aint shit :dunno:
> 
> for some one with your status in the lowrider world that sure seems to be a big waste of your valuable time, but hey i am flattered you took the time to check out my chippin ass grand prix doin what it does. it sure means alot to me comein from a great guy like you   :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 27 2006, 11:51 PM~5330039
> *all that and it a v8 too?  damn i wonder why some one with all that going for them,still would take the time to tell people that i aint shit :dunno:
> 
> for some one with your status in the lowrider world that sure seems to be a big waste of your valuable time, but hey i am flattered you took the time to check out my chippin ass grand prix doin what it does. it sure means alot to me comein from a great guy like you   :thumbsup:
> *


i got a v8 too!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 28 2006, 09:51 AM~5332344
> *i got a v8 too!
> *


maybe i should change my caprice a arms so i could be lrm legal and meet u in texas ?


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

ttt for the west


----------



## mint al 1 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 28 2006, 01:40 AM~5327842
> *single pump, both bumpers, 10 batt, stock pump, no piston, no bladders, 52 inches on paint ,murals ,pinstrip ,leaf,custom interior,and a sounds    what! not a ugly ass grandprix on ugly paint (or is that primer)nasty ass rims,doing 30!
> *


WOW ANOTHER FUCKING G-BODY :uh: HOW IMPRESSIVE :scrutinize: :scrutinize: GOLLY GEEZ IT EVEN HAS HYDRAULICS ON IT TO WOW :uh: ..LISTEN UP DOUCHE BAG IF YOU WANNA NOSE UP W/ JUANDIK'S GP COME TO THIS PICNIC..IF NOT SKATE *****...FIND ANOTHER TOPIC TO FUCK UP........FOSHIGGLEDALE 1000 BITCHES......O...AND BY THE WAY THIS IS NOT MINT AL 1 THIS IS HIS COUSIN MINT EL 1.....I RULE WITH A IRON FIST BITCHES


----------



## mint al 1 (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 28 2006, 06:55 PM~5332377
> *maybe i should change my caprice a arms so i could be lrm legal and meet u in texas ?
> *


HOW KEEP THE CAPRICE A-ARMS ON THE CAPRICE AND BUILD A REAL FUCKING CAR NOT A LAME ASS G-BODY :uh:


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

fyi, someone I know wanted for me to let you guys know of a car show tomorrow @ Lasalle High School. Here is the website http://www.lasallecarshow.com


----------



## 72montecarlow (Feb 9, 2004)

see ya july 1st


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mint al 1_@Apr 28 2006, 04:33 PM~5335249
> *HOW KEEP THE CAPRICE A-ARMS ON THE CAPRICE AND BUILD A REAL FUCKING CAR NOT A LAME ASS G-BODY  :uh:
> *


i got a 2002 lincoln town car im building double pump tooo, fuck face! black on silver it will be in the 70s so bring whatever u got ,but leave the grandprix at home i dont what to make u guys look to bad!!!!!talk all that shit about g body, what does hillbillie got , a g body, lmao and a junk g body at that ,so fuck off and have a nice day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 28 2006, 02:51 AM~5330039
> *all that and it a v8 too?  damn i wonder why some one with all that going for them,still would take the time to tell people that i aint shit :dunno:
> 
> for some one with your status in the lowrider world that sure seems to be a big waste of your valuable time, but hey i am flattered you took the time to check out my chippin ass grand prix doin what it does. it sure means alot to me comein from a great guy like you   :thumbsup:
> *



It is good to see you keeping your blood pressure down.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 29 2006, 02:47 AM~5337288
> *It is good to see you keeping your blood pressure down.
> *


when i find something to get exited about ..like a person right in front of me not on the net then i'll let it go ,but e bangin isnt for me.

anyway i know where me car stands and it isnt atop the pack so it is ok he can come bump our topic all he wants  just keeps us on top.


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 29 2006, 01:02 AM~5337377
> *when i find something to get exited about ..like a person right in front of me not on the net then i'll let it go ,but e bangin isnt for me.
> 
> anyway i know where me car stands and it isnt atop the pack so it is ok he can come bump our topic all he wants   just keeps us on top.
> *



SAY WORD SON.....SAY WORD....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 29 2006, 02:02 AM~5337377
> *when i find something to get exited about ..like a person right in front of me not on the net then i'll let it go ,but e bangin isnt for me.
> 
> anyway i know where me car stands and it isnt atop the pack so it is ok he can come bump our topic all he wants   just keeps us on top.
> *


x2


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 29 2006, 12:02 AM~5337377
> *when i find something to get exited about ..like a person right in front of me not on the net then i'll let it go ,but e bangin isnt for me.
> 
> anyway i know where me car stands and it isnt atop the pack so it is ok he can come bump our topic all he wants   just keeps us on top.
> *


my problem aint with anybody in this topic homie its u ,u started the e net shit talk homie not me so remember that !!!!!!!!!i was chillin and you jumped on me for somthing i didnt even say . so i had to let u know who in the fuck ur talkin too homie,so fuck off and have a nice day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

i had a cheese sandwich for lunch


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 29 2006, 05:35 PM~5340146
> *i had a cheese sandwich for lunch
> *


is this the show you said you and ryan were going to??


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mikew3605_@Apr 29 2006, 06:39 PM~5340161
> *is this the show you said you and ryan were going to??
> *


thats the plan...


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 29 2006, 04:28 PM~5339559
> *my problem aint with anybody in this topic homie its u ,u started the e net shit talk homie not me so remember that !!!!!!!!!i was chillin and you jumped on me for somthing i didnt even say . so i had to let u know who in the fuck ur talkin too homie,so fuck off and have a nice day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> *


who iam talkin too?....who are you ...kern county california? 

you started shit whith me yakin your fuck the midwest shit..so remember that.
:dunno: 
soo you can fuck off and who care what kinda day you have
it's all good kepp bumpin our picnic topic ...thanks hahaha


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72montecarlow_@Apr 28 2006, 11:14 PM~5336368
> *see ya july 1st
> *


for real right homie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 29 2006, 05:35 PM~5340146
> *i had a cheese sandwich for lunch
> *



I had BW3's and it was tasty


----------



## 1lownissan (May 27, 2002)

bumpski!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 29 2006, 06:41 PM~5340167
> *thats the plan...
> *


 :cheesy: 

I will finally get to donkey punch you. :biggrin:


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT..... beg, borrow, or steal a ride, just get there! :biggrin:


----------



## 1lownissan (May 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1lownissan_@May 1 2006, 07:23 PM~5351579
> *ttt
> *


glad too see you back P..W. thought your a victim of the game or somethan


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

The "W"


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

Yo dawg........I MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE THE TRIP TO THIS PICNIKKKKKAAA.... :wave:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

bring yo hustle dawg.......and the pbr


----------



## 1lownissan (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 1 2006, 05:29 PM~5351999
> *glad too see you back P..W. thought your a victim of the game or somethan
> *



victim?!?! i run the game. :biggrin: 






















ok....who am i kidding. :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

What up to all my dawgz.........


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

ryan how did thisguypost before you in time but your post is up before his? wierd


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 3 2006, 06:58 PM~5365352
> *ryan how did thisguypost before you in time but your post is up before his?  wierd
> *


 :dunno: TTT For Randy's cooking at the picnik..... :biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 29 2006, 06:41 PM~5340167
> *thats the plan...
> *


if dan is ready by then lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@May 3 2006, 11:01 PM~5366112
> *if dan is ready by then lol
> *


At least he leaves his nieghborhood. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt coming up soon


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

too fast i need some work done first ..drive shaft dogghouse now :twak:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1lownissan (May 27, 2002)

i hope i have a whip by then. :uh:


----------



## 1lownissan (May 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lownissan_@May 5 2006, 08:54 AM~5374351
> *i hope i have a whip by then.  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

My car won't make it but I will. :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well im not going to cali for the 4th so can i come even without cars


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 7 2006, 01:35 PM~5385496
> *well im not going to cali for the 4th so can i come even without cars
> *


Why.....................YES YOU CAN.......


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats cool, we may ride down for support, but i am too lazy to bring the ride


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 7 2006, 07:54 PM~5386676
> *thats cool, we may ride down for support, but i am too lazy to bring the ride
> *


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

mk


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

I will for sure be there, I am going to bring the truck.Ryan try not to kill the paint job too bad....................on second thought I am going to fuck it up.............. three wheel all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

I will for sure be there, I am going to bring the truck.Ryan try not to kill the paint job too bad....................on second thought I am going to fuck it up.............. three wheel all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

If I can get my shit back together by then LUX Indy will be in the house.


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL64vert (Apr 19, 2005)

What's up fellas looking forward to coming to my hometown like i do every 4th of july so looks good for the Majestics VP from the florida chapter to be there for july 1st


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

HOPE TO BE THERE ON THE 1ST, BUT I THINK THAT WE HAVE A SHOW HERE IN CHICAGO


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL64vert_@May 14 2006, 08:00 PM~5429338
> *What's up fellas looking forward to coming to my hometown like i do every 4th of july so looks good for the Majestics VP from the florida chapter to be there for july 1st
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hey ttt in a busted ass grand prix :wave:


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT Its almost time! :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@May 10 2006, 09:05 PM~5405709
> *If I can get my shit back together by then LUX Indy will be in the house.
> *


Lux Indy will be in the house anyways. Mike just wants to hop at this show :biggrin: . I hope he makes it..cause his shit is lookin good


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1lownissan (May 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@May 10 2006, 09:05 PM~5405709
> *If I can get my shit back together by then LUX Indy will be in the house.
> *


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Come to OUR picnic.


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 20 2006, 05:26 PM~5464228
> *Come to OUR picnic.
> *


thats right big homie :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 21 2006, 12:35 AM~5465925
> *thats right big homie :biggrin:
> *



IT felt good to say that. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 20 2006, 04:26 PM~5464228
> *Come to OUR picnic.
> *


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

July 1st is right around the corner...


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@May 22 2006, 11:16 AM~5473132
> *July 1st is right around the corner...
> *


TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 25 2006, 12:41 PM~5494758
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@May 26 2006, 05:25 AM~5499357
> *TTT
> *



^up


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

if my caddys done by then i will 4-sho bring it


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@May 30 2006, 03:58 PM~5521303
> *if my caddys done by then i will 4-sho bring it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@May 30 2006, 04:58 PM~5521303
> *if my caddys done by then i will 4-sho bring it
> *


What do you have left to do?


----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

*tttttttt*


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

WESTSIDE


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 2 2006, 11:14 AM~5538877
> *WESTSIDE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

to bad only one of these fine s series will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Sorry...........way too big, nah not too big, just right...........WESTSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm trying


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 3 2006, 09:51 PM~5547237
> *I'm trying
> *



Well try harder.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Ryan, three wheel scar courtesy of the 10 yr picnic.............OUCH!


----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jun 3 2006, 10:16 PM~5547333
> *Ryan, three wheel scar courtesy of the 10 yr picnic.............OUCH!
> 
> 
> ...


well worth it bro I can't remember seeing him smile that much in a long time


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Newt just wait till this year im rippin the tailgate off..... :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

No way man...................lets fuck up the bedside too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 



Tom may have his work cut out for him this winter.........HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jun 3 2006, 11:16 PM~5547333
> *Ryan, three wheel scar courtesy of the 10 yr picnic.............OUCH!
> 
> 
> ...


You need to set that truck up to hop....it wouldnt take much...I know the frame would take it :0


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Not going to worry about hopping it, there is way too much stress and bullshit that goes with having a hopper.......I am the best.......no you are not I am...etc...I just want to roll it have a good time and leave the stress to everyone else!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jun 3 2006, 10:35 PM~5547152
> *to bad only one of these fine s series will be there! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Doors open mane......... Ghost ride da whip!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 5 2006, 12:33 PM~5554440
> *Doors open mane......... Ghost ride da whip!
> *



You better show up. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 5 2006, 02:50 PM~5555729
> *You better show up.  :biggrin:
> *


And he better bring his trusty sidekick Yetti...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

All my stereo shit got done today.........Looks and sounds good, just have one problem.................................the stock alternator just got killed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am thinking of a rename...................money killing bitch(s-10 style) :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jun 3 2006, 10:35 PM~5547152
> *to bad only one of these fine s series will be there! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Better start washing the dust of now. Maybe you'll be done by then. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 5 2006, 04:27 PM~5556019
> *And he better bring his trusty sidekick Yetti...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


They do have a wooded area for him to hang out in. :0 :roflmao:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Believe it or not, I have allready washed it and drove it to town for a fill up! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 6 2006, 06:36 PM~5563856
> *They do have a wooded area for him to hang out in. :0  :roflmao:
> *


He likes caves better.... :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

so, Ryan are you going to apply some of this shit before you drag my back bumper off?


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jun 7 2006, 04:29 PM~5568700
> *so, Ryan are you going to apply some of this shit before you drag my back bumper off?
> 
> 
> ...



He's gonna have FB apply that to him while hes riding bitch ......................... :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rookie87_@Jun 7 2006, 08:59 PM~5570577
> *He's gonna have FB apply that to him while hes riding bitch ......................... :biggrin:
> *


No your next inline.............................................JAY.....................


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 8 2006, 05:30 AM~5572412
> *No your next inline.............................................JAY.....................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh no rolling smiley faces thingies........ :tears: :tears:






































JAY


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jun 6 2006, 07:37 PM~5563862
> *Believe it or not, I have allready washed it and drove it to town for a fill up! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 6 2006, 10:50 PM~5564737
> *He likes caves better.... :biggrin:
> *



LOL!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 8 2006, 08:43 AM~5572914
> *LOL!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

Almost time to bend the corners! TTT :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

17 days......


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz.............. :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Can't wait to come back up. :thumbsup:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

ttt


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

12 more days!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

SOON


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

system installed.......check

Interior done...........check

Batteries charged.....check

Washed and waxed....check

New exhaust ( so Ryan wont bitch).......not yet


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 21 2006, 01:53 PM~5645855
> *
> *


You better turn that frown upside down homie..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 21 2006, 03:53 PM~5645855
> *
> *



Don't give me that shit. :angry:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

they are going to sneek up on us homie.......


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

New exhaust ( so Ryan wont bitch).......not yet


:twak: :twak: NEWT


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Hamburgers check
Hotdogs check
Johnsonville Bratwurst check
Chips, Pop, Water check




Looks like were only missing YOU!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jun 22 2006, 09:02 AM~5649518
> *Hamburgers                check
> Hotdogs                      check
> Johnsonville Bratwurst  check
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 21 2006, 08:03 PM~5647066
> *they are going to sneek up on us homie.......
> *



I wish.  Actually my brother sprung his bachelor party on me in Vegas that weekend. Which could be--> :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 22 2006, 10:48 AM~5649734
> *I wish.    Actually my brother sprung his bachelor party on me in Vegas that weekend.  Which could be-->  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 21 2006, 10:59 PM~5647515
> *New exhaust ( so Ryan wont bitch).......not yet
> :twak:  :twak: NEWT
> *


maybe, just maybe I will see about that exhaust problem!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 22 2006, 09:48 AM~5649734
> *I wish.    Actually my brother sprung his bachelor party on me in Vegas that weekend.  Which could be-->  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: And next year it will be.....[im on house arrest and I don't get my pager off until July 6] :biggrin: It's cool we understand :biggrin:


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

I got....
Napkins
Plates
Condiments


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Secretary_@Jun 22 2006, 06:23 PM~5652359
> *I got....
> Napkins
> Plates
> ...


What about t-shirt? :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Secretary_@Jan 19 2006, 08:22 PM~4661187
> *http://www.xltvshow.com/nextv/index.html
> *


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Secretary_@Jun 22 2006, 04:23 PM~5652359
> *I got....
> Napkins
> Plates
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????














???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????












??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????















???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jun 22 2006, 06:54 PM~5652577
> *What about t-shirt? :biggrin:
> *



Got those too!


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Secretary_@Jun 25 2006, 12:08 PM~5665357
> *Got those too!
> *


Real cool..............................hit me with a pm so I know how much$$$$$


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 21 2006, 10:59 PM~5647515
> *New exhaust ( so Ryan wont bitch).......not yet
> :twak:  :twak: NEWT
> *


Exhaust???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 24 2006, 02:38 PM~5661705
> *??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> ...


what are you asking homie? huh huh?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 25 2006, 10:24 PM~5667666
> *what are you asking homie? huh huh?
> *


Your ass better be in H-Town with the Caddy & a set of springs :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

This weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Painted the hood and the bumper last night.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 26 2006, 09:56 AM~5669285
> *This weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Painted the hood and the bumper last night.
> *


We are the Luxury rolling Westsiders without Hydraulics. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 26 2006, 02:17 PM~5670616
> *We are the Luxury rolling Westsiders without Hydraulics.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah well my car is skated in the front. :0  Got to do the front end conversion.

Are you going to put hydraulics on yours Timmay?


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

anymore video shoots??


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jun 27 2006, 11:56 AM~5676222
> *anymore video shoots??
> *


 :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jun 27 2006, 11:56 AM~5676222
> *anymore video shoots??
> *


None as of yet but I talked to my homie AJ who filmed the one last year and he was like "Damn fo real I need to get a few shots for this video" so who knows


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 27 2006, 06:13 AM~5675129
> *Yeah well my car is skated in the front.  :0  Got to do the front end conversion.
> 
> Are you going to put hydraulics on yours Timmay?
> *




:dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 27 2006, 02:22 PM~5677120
> *:dunno:
> *


Call me when you get into town....Im off Thrus, Fri and 5 more days after that....So I will be around....And I will anwser :uh:


----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 27 2006, 01:41 PM~5677243
> *Call me when you get into town....Im off Thrus, Fri and 5 more days after that....So I will be around....And I will anwser  :uh:
> *


sounds like my schedule :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 513ryder_@Jun 27 2006, 03:23 PM~5677458
> *sounds like my schedule :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 27 2006, 01:41 PM~5677243
> *Call me when you get into town....Im off Thrus, Fri and 5 more days after that....So I will be around....And I will anwser  :uh:
> *


Bullshit.... :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 27 2006, 03:46 PM~5677613
> *Bullshit.... :uh:
> *


WOW!!


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh hell yeah!











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

bump-idy


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

get out the sunscreen....


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Just another taste WESTSIDE! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jun 27 2006, 04:20 PM~5678273
> *Oh hell yeah!
> 
> 
> ...



Newt stepping his game up.....  can't wait to rip the tailgate off with ted in the pass seat burning a hole in your new seat... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

damn gnewt ...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

sweet, need some a that in dually


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Everyone if you are interested I had the program written for our plaque and it should be able to be used by anyone with a computer controlled embroidering machine............just holla at me!


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Exhaust????????????????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jun 28 2006, 07:10 PM~5685193
> *sweet, need some a that in dually
> *


jason are you high or something???? :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jun 28 2006, 07:16 PM~5685224
> *Exhaust????????????????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: That shit will burn your new seat... :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

in the back.................... :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> in the back.................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Yep!


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Gotta go later!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Damn Gnewt I can wait to see it


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

*SATURDAY SATURDAY SATURDAY*


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jun 28 2006, 11:34 PM~5685845
> *Damn Gnewt I can wait to see it
> *


Me and the fam will be in H-town fri!


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

YYYYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

OK


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

WHAT?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

he said ....yyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 29 2006, 09:07 PM~5691878
> *he said ....yyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!
> *


*Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa *


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

See yall tommorow in the H


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah Mayne


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 29 2006, 05:46 AM~5687048
> *SATURDAY SATURDAY SATURDAY
> *


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

Tomorrow: A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High 91F. Winds SW at 10 to 20 mph.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for the weather report mike.............and in other news the Westside Lowriders Picnic will be tomm :cheesy:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

damn that was a good time.thanks to all who came out hope you guys had a good time and see ya'll next year


----------



## ohioratrodder (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 1 2006, 03:18 PM~5699707
> *damn that was a good time.thanks to all who came out  hope you guys had a good time and see ya'll next year
> *


yeah i had a good time and can not wait till next year, i hope to have a car done by then


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

Had a good time up there, couldn't stay to long had some other business to take care of, but hope to see everyone up there again next year. Hopefully be rollin the 64 by then :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who made it today


----------



## ILLICITLOWS (Nov 25, 2005)

Yeah I was going to go but I had to start reroofing my damn house.... :angry: BULLSHIT.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

i had a nice time yesterday thanks westside


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks to all that came together for the picnic and hope to see everyone again real soon!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

the travelers award goes to the BIG M from central florida ,big thanks to those guys for comin out to hang again this year pleasure havin you guys out for the day


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks to everybody who came out to support us...  

And thanks newt for the truck... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: Batts are charged... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 2 2006, 11:39 AM~5702833
> *And thanks newt for the truck... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Batts are charged... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 2 2006, 11:55 AM~5703117
> *:0
> *


Took it out tonight and newt it does hop a little bit......... :biggrin: Charged the batts and ajusted the slowdowns and its night and day.... :cheesy: 
Now it just needs a new steering wheel......  And its new Mister Hardlines setup....


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

best quote of the day... 95SSswangin to kandykutty.... " ITS 200 DEGREES OUT WHY THE HELL YOU HANGIN ON ANOTHER BLACK MAN!!"


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 2 2006, 10:30 PM~5705314
> *Took it out tonight and newt it does hop a little bit......... :biggrin: Charged the batts and ajusted the slowdowns and its night and day.... :cheesy:
> Now it just needs a new steering wheel......  And its new Mister Hardlines setup....
> *


How much is a little bit, and don't forget, you break it you are going to have to give up an Impala drop top :0


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Good ass time..thanks again everybody :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jul 3 2006, 11:32 AM~5708473
> *How much is a little bit, and don't forget, you break it you are going to have to give up an Impala drop top :0
> *



Just chipped alittle more paint off of the tailgate... :0 :biggrin: Over my dead body...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 3 2006, 11:42 AM~5708552
> *Just chipped alittle more paint off of the tailgate... :0  :biggrin: Over my dead body...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and the batteries are dead now :uh:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 513ryder_@Jul 3 2006, 11:15 PM~5712156
> *and the batteries are dead now :uh:
> *


Yeah i killed the batts last night...........thank god newt left his charger now its on charge again... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 4 2006, 10:52 AM~5713196
> *Yeah i killed the batts last night...........thank god newt left his charger now its on charge again... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I hope you enjoy it, after all you are the one that built it and now you can enjoy it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jul 4 2006, 09:22 AM~5713272
> *I hope you enjoy it, after all you are the one that built it and now you can enjoy it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I have thanks now its time for mister H to hook it up...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Jul 1 2006, 08:16 PM~5700532
> *Had a good time up there, couldn't stay to long had some other business to take care of, but hope to see everyone up there again next year. Hopefully be rollin the 64 by then :biggrin:
> *


I saw your car and by the time I made it over there you were gone.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 3 2006, 12:38 PM~5708525
> * Good ass time..thanks again everybody :biggrin:
> *


Next time you need to bring a pit crew to assemble that bike. :biggrin:


----------

